# AKC championship orlando 2017



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd like to do that sometime but I don't think there are any near me. I wonder if there's a listing of where shows are happening? I'll check the AKC main site.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You can check on InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services and click on shows by state.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

I 100% recommend you go to one. It will be a experience.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

cwag said:


> I'd like to do that sometime but I don't think there are any near me. I wonder if there's a listing of where shows are happening? I'll check the AKC main site.


If I remember correctly, at least in my area, it seems there is sort of a lull in the winter. My guess is between Westminster and the possibility of bad weather, shows are not as frequent. 

One thing to keep in mind, breed judging with goldens usually happens early (often no later than 11:30, but there is no rule about that). My daughter was commenting at the last show that spectators tend to come much later in the day--probably because they don't want to wake up early in the am. You can check the judging program before the show (subject to change but usually correct) so you know what time to come. 

Some venues are much more spectator-friendly than others. Hopefully someone can help you figure out a good one to attend! But, what makes them a lot more fun to watch is to really study the breed standard and pick your own lineup of winners!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

cwag said:


> I'd like to do that sometime but I don't think there are any near me. I wonder if there's a listing of where shows are happening? I'll check the AKC main site.


Where are you in VA? Fredericksburg is having a 5-day all breed show w/ obedience/rally on Sat/Sun 11-15 Jan and if you're in NOVA, there are often shows at the Frederick County Fairgrounds in MD w/ the first one of the year 5/6 Jan. Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club Specialty is combined w/ the MD Sporting Dog Association show 2 March.


----------

